# Туберкулез и онкология так же дают боли в спине!



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2021)

На фото 2 спондилодисцита.
Метастатический (онкология) и туберкулезный.
Дагестан и Армения.
Оба по одному сценарию.
Заболело.
Сделали компьютерный томограф, на нем грыжа и никаких признаков травматических поражений еще нет, поскольку пока что-то не сломается КТ ничего не покажет.
Имеющиеся на тот момент небольшие изменения в анализах - расцениваются как простуда, поскольку от грыжи повышения СОЭ и СРБ не бывает!
Полгода лечения без эффекта.
Поездка в Москву для диагностики причин.
И уже на осмотре ясно, что не грыжа и остается только определить причину!
Просьба!
Если сделали КТ, то надо и МРТ.

И если любые признаки воспаления в анализах (СОЭ, СРБ) - обязательно определите причину и контролируйте возврат к норме!


----------

